# Nankang NS-20 Noble Sports tire/Nankand NS-2 Ultra Sport



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Has anyone used this tire? Nankang NS-20 Noble sport or the Nankang NS-2 Ultra sport. Good or bad? I was thinking of stretching a set of 215/40/18 on a 8.5" front rim and a 235/40/18 on a 10"rear rim. 

How do they hold up to some stretch?


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

*tires*

anyone?


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

nevermind I bought FK 452's


----------

